# anyone use a ball??



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

Mrs Tiggy Winkle came with a large ball for her to run around in. Her previous owners say they used it. She has used it here several times and she seems to enjoy it but omg what a mess!! She pees and poops in it and not only is it all over her feet but her sides and back too. The pee gets all over my floor.

I havent put her back in it in a few days because i just dont want to clean up the huge mess.

so what is the verdict on balls?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

The exercise balls aren't much of a hit. Their toes and nails can get caught in the little holes. And like you said, they go to the bathroom and it gets all over the hedgie and your floor.
I've tried the exercise balls but none of my hedgehogs really took to them. Some had problems figuring out how to move in them. My other ones would go in, go to the bathroom and then take a nap.
In my opinion, exercise balls sound like a good idea in theory, but not so much in reality.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I was given one for my hedgehog, and she seems to enjoy it, but it's way too messy! I prefer to just block off an area and supervise her on the ground -- that way, any messes can be easily wiped up before they're tracked everywhere.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Exercise balls aren't recommended. They're toes could get caught and injured. It's really not something you can say, "It hasn't happened yet" because it can happen in a split moment. Also, the poop gets everywhere. I find urine on my girls' skin causes it to get dry and itchy. It's better to set up a playpen which is easier and doesn't have risks.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

There are several reasons why they are not safe for hedgehogs. 1. They do not have good ventilation, so when a hedgehog uses the bathroom it is thrown on top of them and is unable to air out or get pushed off like when they use a wheel. Hedgehogs use their sense of smell for almost everything, they use it more than we use seeing. They can't smell much inside these balls and therefor it makes it not even much fun for them and they cannot get out when they want to. 2. When they use the bathroom it is thrown onto them much worse than even using their wheel, it can dry out their skin and even hurt them when too much urine is on them. They can also get fecal matter mushed into their skin irritating it and causing rashes and other bad things. 3. Their toes can get caught inside of the ventilation slits. This can break off their nails, and even break their legs if their nail does not break and they are thrown upside down, snapping their leg. (my little girl Olive broke her entire nail off with a Silent Spinner wheel the night I got her, she bled very bad and it was the most horrific experience of my entire life) 4. Your hedgehog should always have access to clean water or to be able to lie down or hide while they are playing, in these they cannot do any of those things and it can cause them a lot of stress. 5. This one only applies if you have other animals or small children. The animals can push the hedgehogs ball around too hard and hurt them, it is easily picked up unlike hedgehogs themselves and it can cause serious injuries 6. If you have stairs in your house they can fall even in the 2 seconds you looked at your phone or looked away. 7. Hedgehogs have very soft feet and stepping on the slits and raised plastic in the wheel can be very painful to them, it would be like standing on a milk crate for us. Ouch So there are many more reasons why these balls are not a good idea for hedgehogs. Those are just a few why they are a pretty bad idea for hedgehogs. I know there is a debate from people, some say "well everything is dangerous they have fun this way!". Which I honestly don't think so because they use their sense of smell when exploring which is muted inside the ball, and cannot see where they are going at ALL through the plastic. People also say they have never had a problem so they continue to use it, which is just dumb because that's just like waiting for something to happen.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

all very good points.

i wonder how much her previous owners used it? i mean aside from all the risks it is just disgusting!!
i have enough poop to clean up with a wheel and feet, I am going to sell it.


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

My hedgie poops and pees during any running activity she does so I refuse to put her into the ball because of how much of a mess I can only imagine it being! 
Also, my little girl is pretty small and has such tiny feet and toes- I do not even want to risk putting her inside!
My breeder recommended a ball, but after all I have read about it, I would much rather have my little one run around in her play pen.


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, I had a ball for my girl, and she didn't like it because she couldn't smell. She would just stand in it, go to the bathroom, and continue standing. Definitely not a hedgehog toy. 
It's much easier to just block off a section of my linoleum kitchen, and let her roam free.


----------

